# Little un caught a big un



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I know it isn't a king but we were in our kayak and he is my boy so I figured I would brag on him. 

My son and I were fishing the Coosa River this morning when this drum hit his crank bait. I never touched the rod. He didn't panic on runs and let him go. 

He is ready for a king next week when we are down.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

nice catch for the little man, he would have a blast hooking up a king. good luck


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job (you too dad). Nice pic


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job, looks like a well earned fish!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

need2fish said:


> Great job (you too dad). Nice pic


X2:thumbup:


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice fish! Actually just got down here at grayton for the weekend to try and get on some kings.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice fish. Did you guys weigh it?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice fish there.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice fish. Did you guys weigh it?


Thanks fellas. He was pumped. We did not have a scale. I would say close to 20 lbs. my 8 year old is 55 lbs. 

Any guesses?


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

I would say he is hooked now


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! I love seeing a young kid catch a big fish


----------

